# Recoil RDA by Grimm Green



## zadiac (25/7/16)

New RDA designed by Grimm Green and OhmBoyOC.








https://originvape.com/product/recoil-rda-ohmboyoc-grimm-green/

http://twistedmesses.com/product/recoil-rda/

Video by Grimm Green


----------



## kev mac (25/7/16)

zadiac said:


> New RDA designed by Grimm Green and OhmBoyOC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info Z, this has got my attention.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Keyaam (25/7/16)

kev mac said:


> Thanks for the info Z, this has got my attention.



Mine too

Im enjoying the goon rda and this would be awesome


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

